# What is the best Bee Suit to buy?



## gpost (Feb 11, 2010)

I live in az with mean bees and would like to buy a new suit any ideas? I have a M.lake now but want a better quality if there is.
how is this one?
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=34_64&products_id=672


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Check the guy at the top of this page...I got one of his and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Ever see one of those deep sea diving suites with the air hoses running to a aircompresser. I don't think AFB could sting through them, but being in a metal suite in AZ. might not be a good thing,:scratch: unless they could run AC through those hoses. Just kidding, couldn't help my self. Jack


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah check the guy at the top.:applause:


----------



## gpost (Feb 11, 2010)

well I am a firefighter, but the Turnouts are still too warm.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the first thing I'd do is look into re-queening with gentler bees
I don't see any use in keeping bees that require nuclear protection

Dave


----------



## gpost (Feb 11, 2010)

I will requeen the hives once i can get close. I have found a few feral hives out in the desert. and would like to work them. They look very strong!


----------



## d.presson (Jun 14, 2006)

Check the guy at the top of this page...I got one of his and have yet to be disappointed.

ditto


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I've never owned a bee suit...if I have a hive too hot to handle, I requeen. I always use a veil and occasionally gloves. fwiw.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

"I've never owned a bee suit"

re-queening that hot hive must be quite an adventure

Dave


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

I buy the lightest weight, largest suits I can find. My wife says that is so the bees have room to fly around inside. I wear the suit over just briefs and nothing else, and it is to keep the sun off and keep cool, not to protect from bees. It also keeps the the honey and propolis off my skin. Oh, and I always wear sandals, too, unless it is cold or raining.


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

markmaster said:


> Check the guy at the top of this page...I got one of his and have yet to be disappointed.



Sorry, but I have to show my ignorance here.... Who is at the top of this page? Where it says 'contact us'? If I click on Beesource it brings up a lot of links...

Larry


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

here

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/suit/suit.htm

Dave


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Go to the top see the picture of a guy in a bee suit called ventilated bee suites Top Rated.
Mash it and it will bring you the the location


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> Go to the top see the picture of a guy in a bee suit called ventilated bee suites Top Rated.
> Mash it and it will bring you the the location


OK, I see it now, thanks....

It doesn't show up in Firefox with Adblock installed :doh:

Larry


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

drobbins said:


> "I've never owned a bee suit"
> 
> re-queening that hot hive must be quite an adventure
> 
> Dave


A lot of smoke... but I really hate it when I get nailed between the shoulder blades on a sweaty, hot summer day. :doh:


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

markmaster said:


> Check the guy at the top of this page...I got one of his and have yet to be disappointed.


Me too.... I love mine...


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I just wear a suit of white cotton coveralls. They will stop 95% of the stings. A friend of mine got one of the nylon bee proof suits, and he and I worked together is doing a very minor cutout. He got so hot in the nylon, that he almost had a heart attack. In fact, I think he did have one. So, keep that in mind, if the temperatures are warm. I get thoroughly soaked, from sweat,in my cotton coveralls, and I just wear a tee shirt and shorts underneath it.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

I've never been stung through my Golden Bee suit; in fact, it was tested on AHB, from what I understand. 

Sondra


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

(The OP probably has bought his bee suite by now, but for others researching what bee suit to get: )

I have an UltraBreeze bee suit. It wasn't cheap, but it is well-made and I have never been stung while using it. In the summer, I wear just my underware under the Ultrabreeze and stay realtively cool.

IMHO, the Ultrabreeze was well worth the cost and I'd buy another if something happened to my first one.


----------



## Frankh (Aug 28, 2011)

I have an Ultrabreeze suit. It is fabulous.....cool and stingproof.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll second the Ultrabreeze. I have requeened some really hot hives without a problem. You just have to trust it and keep going with 5000 bees on you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I love my ultrabreeze jacket. And my ultrabreeze suit...


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

gpost said:


> I live in az with mean bees and would like to buy a new suit any ideas? I have a M.lake now but want a better quality if there is.
> how is this one?
> https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=34_64&products_id=672


I have the Dadant suit in your link along with the jacket version of that as well. As a natural progression my goal as a newbie is to go to just a veil in the summer because they do get HOT inside. It helps a lot to wear a headband so sweat is not dripping into your eyes. If I had to do it over I might try one of the others that the posters mentioned, one that is lighter and breathes a little better.


----------



## Dragonfly130 (Dec 12, 2008)

Another vote for ultra-breeze.
I don't have the suit but do have 3 of their jackets. Best money I've ever spent.


----------



## RustyKnight (Oct 11, 2012)

I recently bought ventilated suits from both Pigeon Mountain and Mann Lake. I bought the Pigeon Mountain one first as it was recommended by another local beekeeper. I returned the Pigeon Mountain suit due to a minor sewing defect on my suit. They were very gracious about replacing the suit or accepting the return. Then I ordered the Mann Lake version. I am much happier with it. I like having the ankle zippers and hive tool pockets. The material is the same, but seems to be a little heavier/thicker. I think the zipper quality is a little better too. I handle some hot hives so am appreciating the extra protection. Weather here in the Southern California desert is HOT already. Yesterday hit 107*!! I'll work in the morning or early evening when it is cooler, but the ventilated suit really helps. The care instructions are a concern though because the material is hand wash, not machine washable though the instructions are not clear that may only be the veil. I'll keep using my old coverall suit for heavy chores like moving hives, dirty cutouts etc. In the summer it is just too hot though. Last year I almost got heat stroke several times. 
For lighter quick jobs I got in on the group purchase from H.T. Krantz and purchased the jacket. It is the same as the Dadant or Pigeon Mountain. It is great to have too. Thanks Chris for the group purchase!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

IMO ultra breeze http://ultrabreezesuits.com/suit/order_2011.htm


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I vote ultra breeze also.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

My Ultrabreeze goes in the washing machine without the hood. Hang to dry.


----------

